# For those of you who use crates,where in the house are they?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I have mine on a chair next to my bed.But now since Duncan is growing I am getting a little anxious about leaving the crate on the chair since I am a little concerned that he may knock it off the chair.My next step is to put the crate on the floor near the bed so he can still see/hear us and he's still in the same room with us.What do you all think??


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty's crate has been on the floor in my bedroom from from the beginning. She spent the last 3 nights in bed with me at the motel. I may have to forget the night time crate.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady has a crate in our den where he stays when we go out and also he eats in. He goes in there sometimes at night too when we are watching TV. Brady used to have a crate in our bedroom, but he now sleeps in bed with us or in his bed next to us on the floor. When we had the crate in the room, I kept in on top of a card table next to me in bed. I found this to be a bit sturdier than a chair.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Like you, Sam spent his first few weeks in his crate on a chair. He started rocking the chair so I put his crate on the floor with no problems.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I started out having Oreo in his crate on my nighttable. Then, I moved it on the floor of my bedroom. As he got older, and began tossing and turning more and more. I am a light sleeper and I found myself focusing on Oreo and his movements, as opposed to sleeping. So we moved Oreo into the laundry room right on our main floor. He sleeps nicely and I have to wake him up in the mornings for our walk


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I'll try and put the crate on the floor in the bedroom tonight and see how that goes.WIsh me luck all!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

puting the crate in your room should help some puppy will hear you breathing and possible hubby snoring LOL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I just got Rufus home, but I had him in the crate right next to the bed on a small table. He slept soundly right through the night! Then we also went to work together today where I had an ex-pen set up and took his crate too, but he was happier sleeping or cuddling in his Sherpa bag!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We never did put Ricky's crate up at bed level because it was big and we didn't think we had to. He whimpered the very first time, but some 'ssshhing' on our part and he did fine. He hasn't slept in his crate in our room in 5 months, since he was 6 months old. It's been in the kitchen since then and hasn't budged. 

Sammy's crate has always been facing Ricky's in the same room, one on each side.


----------



## Lola's pals (Apr 1, 2007)

Lola has her crate in our bedroom at night and in the kitchen in the day


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

All my dogs sleep with us in the bedroom, but Bugsy is the only one who is still (and will be) crated for the night. He just sleeps better that way. We also started out with the crate on the night table near the bed and then moved him to the floor.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

UPDATE!!
Well Duncan went into the crate which was placed on the floor near our bed and he slept from 11pm till 5:30 when he woke up cuz he had to go to the bathroom.Hubby took him out,did his business,and went back in and slept till around 7am.HOORAY!!
Hubby didn't think it would work out since he was used to the chair,but of course as his mommy I knew better!!!eace: 
THanks for he good luck wishes,it worked!!:whoo:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Way to go Duncan. :cheer2: They do like sleeping in the same room with you. Today, after Houston was up since 5:30 AM with me, I moved his kennel in with my older son at 8 AM while I scooted off to work and before the house sitter comes. Houston goes right back to sleep for an hour or so with my son.

When I left him in the other room in the xpen, he would bark and bark until my son woke up. Smart dogs.:dance:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They start on my nightstand and then move to the floor of my room, or their own room or my daughter's room. We have crates in several areas of our home.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dot, congratulations on a successful late morning!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Dot, that is wonderful  Ahhhh, sleep.... Wonderful sleep


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I wanted to pick up this crate thread. . .Biscuit has always slept in a crate in the family room-kitchen at night. Has slept through the night happily there from 12 wks. of age. 
No crating during the day, but used an ex-pen until reliably house-broken. He sleeps in bed with a person and other doggies at my dog sitter's but still loves his crate here. 
To get to the point: I have recently bought a wonderful crate on sale that I'm thrilled with, to replace the unsightly plastic ones he keeps outgrowing.
It's a handsome brown wicker-look "pet residence" and it has finally gone on sale in the Dr. Foster-Smith catalog (I think). It has a removable tray & Orvis makes the matching pad (tho their identical crate isn't on sale). I bought the medium size (for 40 lb dogs! but hey, i want him to have some space to stretch out & play in there if he wakes early). Put it next to sofa and he loves to perch on top of it during the day, too. 
The catalogs warned that it was not for "chewy" dogs (it's a plastic-type "wicker") but he hasn't shown the slightest inclination to chew on it. So for single Hav owners like me , this has nicely solved the ugly-crate-in-the family-room dilemma.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

RACQUET HAS BEEN IN A CRATE ON THE FLOOR FOR 2 1/2 MONTHS AND SEEMS VERY AHPPY AS LONG AS HE CAN SEE ME.
GOOD LUCK..
ELAYNE


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

PS. You do have to assemble this "pet residence". ~~The name cracks me up, so yuppy or something. Perhaps a little tooo decadent? ~~ But the directions were clear and it took a half hour. I think it's a real find.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have them right next to my bed up on large tupperware bins. I took the doors off for more freedom. They have the choice of sleeping on the bed or in the crate. Two of them like to sleep in their crates and the other one likes it by my head.


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

I have my "Havapartment" in my living room.










p.s. made it myself.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, you win with that Havapartment! You should sell them. I would consider buying one!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Love the "Havapartment". 
We started ours out with the crate on top of a large tote (for stability) next to the bed. 
The first night I slept with my fingers in the crate. Gradually I moved the crate away from the bed and towards the permanent spot in our bedroom. Never had a problem. Both dogs sleep in their own crate with their own pillow and blanket. 
People bed pillows fit nicely into the crate, they are thick and comfy, this is where mine prefer to sleep. I made each one a blanket out of fleece. 
When we go to bed they just get into their crates and wait for a treat. We close the doors and all is well.
Nancy


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I got tired of not being able to use my bedroom for all the kennels so I put them into the closet, the door always stays open and they seem to like it. I have the elkhound and one havanese in there. Pirelli sleeps with us and Brutus sleeps on the floor. But now I kinda have a bedroom back. My room is not that big, we are in a typical starter house for a 24 yr old. We wanted the bigger back yard and the smaller house. Since we have 4 dogs and all.

Erin


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> I wanted to pick up this crate thread. . .Biscuit has always slept in a crate in the family room-kitchen at night. Has slept through the night happily there from 12 wks. of age.
> No crating during the day, but used an ex-pen until reliably house-broken. He sleeps in bed with a person and other doggies at my dog sitter's but still loves his crate here.
> To get to the point: I have recently bought a wonderful crate on sale that I'm thrilled with, to replace the unsightly plastic ones he keeps outgrowing.
> It's a handsome brown wicker-look "pet residence" and it has finally gone on sale in the Dr. Foster-Smith catalog (I think). It has a removable tray & Orvis makes the matching pad (tho their identical crate isn't on sale). I bought the medium size (for 40 lb dogs! but hey, i want him to have some space to stretch out & play in there if he wakes early). Put it next to sofa and he loves to perch on top of it during the day, too.
> The catalogs warned that it was not for "chewy" dogs (it's a plastic-type "wicker") but he hasn't shown the slightest inclination to chew on it. So for single Hav owners like me , this has nicely solved the ugly-crate-in-the family-room dilemma.


That sounds really neat! Do you have a picture?

And I love the stacked "Havapartment" too! Yall' are all so clever, the crates can be unsightly. Mine is sitting in the laundry room practically unused! lol

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

If I haven't already responded to this thread we began putting Radar's crate on a chair beside the bed. When he gets really whiny and I want to shush him up I hook my fingers in the grate of the crate onto the door. As long as he feels my fingers there he'll lay against them and fall asleep right away sometimes. I've only had to do it twice on over two months. It only happens if we get him all hyper before bed time.

Derek


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Kara----Sorry, don't have a pic, but it's featured in every dog catalog I get that offers a selection of higher end crates, almost, like Orvis Dog and Dr. Foster-Smith. I'm sure it's online on their websites. It comes in both a light sort of beachy shade of faux wicker , and rich dark one. It is called the "wicker pet residence." 
It is also really nicely ventilated. My guy loves it. I have only seen the matching fitted liner in the Orvis Dog catalog, however (which is a nice green, good fabric, and is like a baby crib bumper almost, w/ soft sides w/attached ties you tie onto the crate. Biscuit has barfed a couple of times on it, and it cleans up beautifully. I ordered 3 because I know they'll wear out long before the wicker crate.) It really does look like a piece of handsome furniture, and I'm so glad I found it. Good luck!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Shadow sleeps in her crate on the floor right next to my side of the bed. She is ready to get in it about 9:30-10:00 at night and I usually hear nothing from her until I get up around 6:00. She is funny, though. She will get up, go potty at 6:00 then get back in the crate for another hour or so of sleep. She is really a "sleepy head" in the morning.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie:

That's funny about Shadow being a sleepyhead. Lincoln is also a morning-bum. He'll stagger out when he hears his breakfast bowl hit the ground, eat, go potty, then stagger back under my bed for more sleep. The breeder told me his mama does the same thing


----------

